# Frage zu ATX12V Anschluss von neuen Mainboard...



## Scrypton (23. August 2012)

N'Abend Community,

bin gerade dabei, meinen neuen Rechner zusammen zu schrauben - im Moment bin ich bei der Verkabelung.
Nun bin ich etwas skeptisch und will da nicht etwas zusammen stecken, was so vieleicht nicht zusammen gehört.

Folgender Anschluss dafür ist (abgesehen vom 24poligen) auf der Hauptplatine vorhanden:
http://www.upload-pictures.de/bild.php/15214,unbenannt1673C.png

Mein Kabelstecker dazu vom Netzteil (Foto aus dem www):
http://www.upload-pictures.de/bild.php/15216,unbenannt2RE922.png

Wenn man genau hinsieht, sind die Anpassungen zueinander nicht identisch.
Zusammen stecken ginge zwar, jedoch irritiert mich: Das Kabel hat zwei von diesen "viereckigen" Anschlüssen, das Board sieht vier davon vor.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, sowas hatte ich bisher noch nicht und Google liefert mir keine Antwort. :0)


Grüße,
Scry

//Edit: Mein Benutzertitel passt gerade zur Tätigkeit... *grins*


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

Keine Sorge, das kannst Du so zusammenstecken.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2012)

Da stimm ich voll und ganz zu, so soll das sein.


----------



## der_knoben (23. August 2012)

Da die runden ins eckige passen, ist das schon in Ordnung.

Wichtiger ist die eckig/rund Sache bei den P4 Steckern, da der nur an einer Stelle passen soll.


----------



## Scrypton (23. August 2012)

Dann danke ich euch.
Neuerdings scheint es diese 8poligen Stecker auch zu geben, die Formmäßig genau zu dem Anschluss am MB passen, so beispielsweise mein Verlängerungskabel von NZXT dazu, dass demnach jetzt nicht zum Netzteilkabel passt (bezüglich der rundungen/ecken, auch wenns doch passt) - das hat mich verwirrt. ^^

Kann mir einer sagen, WARUM die "Form" des Anschlusses überhaupt etwas verändert wurde?
Nur persönliches Interesse.


Grüße,
Scry


----------



## Chillerich (23. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin grade am zusammenbauen und weiß nicht genau welche stromversorgung ich am mainboard anschließen soll.Mein Mainboard: http://www.abload.de/img/z77pro3m1gdfqr.jpg

Laut Handbuch gibt es einen 24-pol ATX Stecker und einen 12V 8-pin Stecker!Soll ich einen von beiden anschließen oder beide?

Danke!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2012)

Du musst beide anschließen, sonst läuft nichts.


----------



## Chillerich (23. August 2012)

Ok!Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Chillerich (23. August 2012)

hmm wie es aussieht ist das vom netzeil aus eine pci-e versorgung.kann ich das ohne bedenken auch ans mainboard anschließen? 
Netzteil:Real Power M520 - Cooler Master


ich habe jetzt den CPU 8 Pin stecker ans motherboard geschlossen.hat perfekt gepasst, nicht wie in den oberen posts.das eckige war im eckigen und das runde im runden.Ist das jetzt in ordnung oder stimmt da was nicht mit der spannung etc..???


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. August 2012)

PCIe rauchst du nicht fürs Mainboard, nimm die hier markierten Anschlüsse.

Wie gesagt, den 8-Pol und den 24-Pol, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist was was ist, dann zähls ab


----------



## Chillerich (23. August 2012)

Ok habs jetzt gemacht wie in deinem Bild! Super Forum!


----------

